

TSA Agents Hate New Pat Downs, Find Them Disgusting And Morale Breaking - cwan
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20101119/10225611947/tsa-agents-absolutely-hate-new-pat-downs-find-them-disgusting-morale-breaking.shtml

======
cheald
> I go home and I cry. I am serving my country, I should not have to go home
> and cry after a day of honorably serving my country.

This really struck a chord with me, not because I feel that they should get a
pass, but because apparently these agents have drunk the Kool-Aid and really
believe that what they're doing is a noble endeavor that people should be
thanking them for, like one would thank a veteran.

"Honorable service to your country" does not include routine violations of the
country's Constitution and the harassment and intimidation of her citizens.

I know that at the end of the day, most of the screeners are regular Joes
looking to put food on the table, but honestly...I'm glad that these new
procedures are destroying morale. I wish no harm to the individuals, but the
TSA as an organization won't be able to survive the rotting from within that
results from an utterly demoralized, underpaid, abused workforce. Public
criticism is one thing, but if your workforce starts evaporating because your
policies are too brutal, the simple economics of the situation requires that
something change.

~~~
jdp23
well said.

like you've got mixed feelings. as individuals i'm sympathetic: they signed up
for a job serving their country, and are now being told to do things they find
unpalatable, being exposed to an unknown about of radiation (they're not
allowed to wear dosimeters), and taking abuse from passengers. in this
economic climate, it's got to be a really difficult tradeoff. on the other
hand, as you say, "Honorable service to your country" does not include routine
violations of the country's Constitution and the harassment and intimidation
of her citizens.

------
jdp23
It's based on a post by Steven Frisching (aka @FlyingWithFish) who polled 20
TSOs. 17 responded unanimously against the new pat downs. Stephen said "I
expected most to not like the pat downs … but what I didn’t expect was that
all 17 mentioned their morale being broken down"

